# FTP - Verzeichnis Download



## bronks (15. Jan 2008)

Hi!

Es geht darum, über FTP ein komplettes Verzeichnis mit Unterverzeichnissen zu übertragen und auf der lokalen Festplatte zu speichern?

Hat von euch jemand zufällig eine fertige Klasse, die sowas macht und wäre so nett, mir bitte den Code spendieren?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## FArt (18. Jan 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+ftp&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=[/quote]


----------



## bronks (18. Jan 2008)

@FArt:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum!


----------



## anfänger15 (20. Jan 2008)

@FArt
Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 1. Beitrag und zu deinem extrem (fast schon zu breitem) Bild, welches die Nutzung eines Forums beschreibt


----------

